# Aeroforce gauges



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey fellow gto owners!!! Has anyone on here heard any latest and greatest info on when these interceptor gauges will be out to the public for the '05-06 goats? I've heard rumors that they are close in testing these, guess that can-bus is kicking their butt lol!! I know myself and others on here and the other forum have been waiting oh so patiently for these gauges (I'll take a dual setup please!!!!!). I just want to be in the first group to get them cause i know they will be going like hotcakes!! Any info greatly appreciated.......P.S. Hey Sean, let me know when you get the first batch in!!!...lol


----------

